# سحر عيونك حبيبتي



## انريكي (18 فبراير 2011)

*سحــر العيـــون *



*عينيكِ عالماً من اجمل العوالم *
*رسمهما وجرأتهما *
*والضياء الذي يشعُ منهما *
*لايوجد اجمل منهما *



*وحين التقيت بهما لأول مره *
*لم أستطع أن اتمالك نفســـي*
*من سحرهما *
*وكانا هما السبيل الوحيد لأرسل كلماتي *
*وهمساتي لذالك القلب *
*فبدأ من يومها عشقي اليكِ *
*حين اجول في سوادهما ولمعان النجم فيهما *
*تحتظنني رموش عينيكِ*
*رغم *
*ان *
*نيران الشوق تجعلني ظمئآناً *
*وانتظر منكِ ان تسقيني من مقلتيكِ الجميلتين *
*قطرات مثل قطرات الندى تطفئ جمراتي *



*ياوردتي *



*حين أقف بين يديكِ*
*وانظر الى تلك العيون الجميلة *


يقتلكِ الخجل من نظراتي 
*تحمر وجنتيكِ مني *
*تبتسم عينيكِ*
*تلك الابتسامه *
*التي تأخذ العقل *
*أقترب منك لكي أقبل وجنتيكِ *
*أظمكِ بين ذراعــــي *
*أمسك ذالك الوجه الملائكي *
*بأطراف أناملي *
*وقلبكِ يدق بسرعه *
*لما سوف اقوله على مسامعكِ*

*أقول لك ياحبيبتي *
*هل تعلمين لماذا أحببتك*
*أول شيئاً أحببته فيكِ*
*هي تلك العيون *
*أحببت سحرهما وجمالهما *
*والسيوف التي تحرسهما *
*أحببت الابتسامه التي في عينيكِ*
*أحببت الشذرات التي تتساقط على صدري *
*حين تعانقيني بشوق *

*ياوردتي انتي النبض الذي يدق اجراس الحب *
*في قلبي*

*أنتي الدم الذي يسري في عروقي *
*أنتي الأمـــل الذي ولد يوم رأيتكِ*
*مثل وردةً لم يمسها الريح *
*جائت اليك رياحي *
*واستقرت *
*عند اغصانك *
*روحي *
*وبدأت تتسلق الى اوراقكِ *

*لتكتب عليها أنِ وجدتكِ اخيرا يامهجتـــي *
*يااحلامـــي *
*التي كادت ان تضيع *

*لولا أن رحالي أتت بي الى مستقركِ ها هنا *

*آآآهـ *
*لو تعلمين *

*بما في قلبـــي *
*من حب وشوق أليكِ ياملاكي *
*يامن نور وجهها يضيئ لي الطرقات *

*ويرسم على ابواب قلبي تلك السعادة *
*والامل *

*سأكون حارساً لك ولعينيكِ *

*فأنتي جوهرتي *
*ووردتي *
*وحبيبتي *
*وملاكي*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 فبراير 2011)

> *نيران الشوق تجعلني ظمئآناً
> وانتظر منكِ ان تسقيني من مقلتيكِ الجميلتين
> قطرات مثل قطرات الندى تطفئ جمراتي ​*


*رووووعة بجد 
تسلم ايديك انريكي ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

*جميييييييل جدا بجد*
*تسلم ايديك انريكي*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2011)

جميل جدا يا انريكى
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

سيدي يا سيدي هههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا انريكي

ربنا يسعدك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 فبراير 2011)

*كلام جميل جدا
تسلم ايدك انريكي
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## انريكي (18 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *رووووعة بجد *
> 
> *تسلم ايديك انريكي *​


 الاروع مرورك يا غالية

نورتي

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (18 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جميييييييل جدا بجد*
> 
> *تسلم ايديك انريكي*​


 الاجمل مرورك يا غالية

نورتي يا روكا

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (18 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> جميل جدا يا انريكى
> 
> شكرا ليك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 نورتني يا غالي

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (18 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> سيدي يا سيدي هههههههههه
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا انريكي
> 
> ربنا يسعدك


 هههههههههه نعم يا بنتي عايزة ايه 

نورتي الموضوع كلة يا روزي

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (18 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا​*
> *تسلم ايدك انريكي*
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​


 مرسي كتير يا مايكل

نورتني

الرب يباركك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 فبراير 2011)

كلمات في منتهى الروووعة
مرسي للموضوع الجميل
وتستحق اجمل تقييم
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك دائما​


----------



## انريكي (18 فبراير 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> كلمات في منتهى الروووعة​
> مرسي للموضوع الجميل
> وتستحق اجمل تقييم
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك دائما​


 مرسي كتير على مرورك الغالي يا ملكة

وشكرا على تقيمك الجامد 

نورتيني يا ملكة الحسن والجمال

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (18 فبراير 2011)

جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## انريكي (18 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> جميل
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 نورتني يا غالي

الرب يباركك


----------

